# Anyone trade in a 2019 Tyee 2075 to Vic's recently?



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying said boat and I would like to talk to the previous owner before I empty my bank account. Seems pretty sweet just what I'm looking for. I hope to pick it up next week.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

you can probably search the registration numbers through DNR to find the owner


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I would think the marina would be able to tell you who traded it in.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dcool said:


> I would think the marina would be able to tell you who traded it in.


Same with cars/trucks...They normally will not do that due to privacy issues.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I figured the dealer would not give that info. I have the owners name from some paperwork I found on the boat but can't find a number. With home phones a thing of the past you can't just look up someone's number anymore. I don't want to pay some website to maybe provide it. When I fired up the FF I see a lot of tracks running from Cranberry Creek out to the lake so I thought maybe the person was someone who was on here, or someone on here knew who it might be. I don't want to be a creepy stalker dude and hunt the guy down but it would be nice to chat him up.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

68bucks said:


> I figured the dealer would not give that info. I have the owners name from some paperwork I found on the boat but can't find a number. With home phones a thing of the past you can't just look up someone's number anymore. I don't want to pay some website to maybe provide it. When I fired up the FF I see a lot of tracks running from Cranberry Creek out to the lake so I thought maybe the person was someone who was on here, or someone on here knew who it might be. I don't want to be a creepy stalker dude and hunt the guy down but it would be nice to chat him up.


Look for him on facebook and message him...I'm sure the guy would understand since you're buying his old boat...
If you don't have a FB account I'm sure someone would be willing to search him for you...just a thought.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

68bucks said:


> I figured the dealer would not give that info. I have the owners name from some paperwork I found on the boat but can't find a number. With home phones a thing of the past you can't just look up someone's number anymore. I don't want to pay some website to maybe provide it. When I fired up the FF I see a lot of tracks running from Cranberry Creek out to the lake so I thought maybe the person was someone who was on here, or someone on here knew who it might be. I don't want to be a creepy stalker dude and hunt the guy down but it would be nice to chat him up.


Years ago bought a used, low mile truck from a dealership that had not yet been through dealership cleanup yet and wanted to get ahold of the previous owner.
Dealership wouldn't give name but like you did...found name/number in glove box while looking at truck and was able to reach out to him. 



Shad Rap said:


> Look for him on facebook and message him...I'm sure the guy would understand since you're buying his old boat...
> If you don't have a FB account I'm sure someone would be willing to search him for you...


Good suggestion...


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Not a Facebook guy so I never would have thought of that. I'll ask someone who is. Thanks for the idea. So if you're the guy that traded the boat would it bother you if I contacted you? I have thought about that. Don't think it would bother me since I traded it. I don't want to PO anybody.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

68bucks said:


> Not a Facebook guy so I never would have thought of that. I'll ask someone who is. Thanks for the idea. So if you're the guy that traded the boat would it bother you if I contacted you? I have thought about that. Don't think it would bother me since I traded it. I don't want to PO anybody.


FWIW...when I contacted the fella that had traded the truck in...after explaining the reason for my call, he didn't mind at all. Told me complete history of truck insuring me nothing to his knowledge was wrong with it, it had always been well maintained since new and his reason for trading it in was he just didn't need a pickup. If I remember correctly...truck had about 50,000 miles on it when I bought it and when I got rid of it it had 330,000+ miles on it and still running strong.
Hope your boat deal works out just as well for you....


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I still talk to the guy whose boat I have

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robertwyochik (11 mo ago)

68bucks said:


> Not a Facebook guy so I never would have thought of that. I'll ask someone who is. Thanks for the idea. So if you're the guy that traded the boat would it bother you if I contacted you? I have thought about that. Don't think it would bother me since I traded it. I don't want to PO anybody.


Some states require dealer to provide previous owner info


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

68bucks said:


> Not a Facebook guy so I never would have thought of that. I'll ask someone who is. Thanks for the idea. So if you're the guy that traded the boat would it bother you if I contacted you? I have thought about that. Don't think it would bother me since I traded it. I don't want to PO anybody.


Not at all...I would totally understand...you're just wanting to know the background on the boat you may purchase...better hurry up, the boat may sell!!!...🙂.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

68bucks said:


> Not a Facebook guy so I never would have thought of that. I'll ask someone who is. Thanks for the idea. So if you're the guy that traded the boat would it bother you if I contacted you? I have thought about that. Don't think it would bother me since I traded it. I don't want to PO anybody.


I'm not a FB guy either, I don't have an account but I know a lot of people do.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If I sold you the boat outright, I’d expect you to have questions and contact me again at some point. You already have my info. But if I traded it in, I would not expect the buyer to try to contact me. And the dealer has no business giving my info to the buyer. Once the paperwork is signed over, the dealer owns it, good and bad. Now, if I saw you on the water I’d more than likely ask you about it. But that would be me initiating the contact not the buyer tracking me down.

Not sure what states require a a dealer give the previous owner’s info to a potential buyer but it is a violation of confidentiality or privacy if it is true.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> If I sold you the boat outright, I’d expect you to have questions and contact me again at some point. You already have my info. But if I traded it in, I would not expect the buyer to try to contact me. And the dealer has no business giving my info to the buyer. Once the paperwork is signed over, the dealer owns it, good and bad. Now, if I saw you on the water I’d more than likely ask you about it. But that would be me initiating the contact not the buyer tracking me down.
> 
> Not sure what states require a a dealer give the previous owner’s info to a potential buyer but it is a violation of confidentiality or privacy if it is true.


Any reasoning behind your reply, especially since you would have no problem with someone buying the boat outright contacting you later on?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have always told dealers it was ok to pass on my name and number to future buyers when I trade in a vehicle. If I sold privately I tell them to feel free to contact me. Rarely does anyone call, but I fully understand you wanting to know the history. However, when buying from a dealer you would hope they have gone over it and made it right and completed all maintenance and repairs. If you don't trust they done that then don't buy. You can bake a turd and call it a potatoe, but it's still a turd. You got to trust the cook.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Any reasoning behind your reply, especially since you would have no problem with someone buying the boat outright contacting you later on?


Personable preference. I'm a grumpy old bastard who likes his privacy and respects other's. Obviously can't hide who I am in a private transaction, and there is always a lot of back and forth during one. That's a given. But tracking down a previous owner of something I bought from a dealer has never crossed my mind and not something I'd expect once it's out of my hands. 

I bought my current boat on consignment thru a dealer in MI. Any questions I had about the boat went thru the dealer. After buying it, I found the old boat and trailer registration in the key chain float. So, while I knew who the previous owner was, I felt no compulsion to contact him. The dealer was upfront about the circumstances surrounding the older gentleman's decision to sell and I respected that. To contact him about it would not have been appropriate regardless of whatever info I might have wanted about the boat. 

I know that my belief is not necessarily shared by many in today's "gratify me" world. But tracking down a previous owner for information, whether it is thru FB, dealer provided info or some other way, is intrusive, an invasion of privacy and amounts to stalking depending on how far it goes.

The OP posted on here hoping to find the previous owner. I don't see a problem with that. It puts the next move in the hands of the previous owner should they see it. They can choose to respond or ignore it.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

MuskyFan said:


> Personable preference. I'm a grumpy old bastard who likes his privacy and respects other's. Obviously can't hide who I am in a private transaction, and there is always a lot of back and forth during one. That's a given. But tracking down a previous owner of something I bought from a dealer has never crossed my mind and not something I'd expect once it's out of my hands.
> 
> I bought my current boat on consignment thru a dealer in MI. Any questions I had about the boat went thru the dealer. After buying it, I found the old boat and trailer registration in the key chain float. So, while I knew who the previous owner was, I felt no compulsion to contact him. The dealer was upfront about the circumstances surrounding the older gentleman's decision to sell and I respected that. To contact him about it would not have been appropriate regardless of whatever info I might have wanted about the boat.
> 
> ...


I'm sort of the same mind. The boat seems right, the dealer is fixing a couple minor things and has answered all my questions. They contacted the owner on one item. I would not expect them to just give me the previous owners info. That said it would be nice to talkem up just to get the background and any little quirks there might be.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

In my opinion if the previous owner traded it in they have no interest in speaking to a potential buyer…… if they did they would have sold it outright for more than they traded it for.

I would also agree that if I was at a ramp and saw my old boat I would approach and ask about it……but I would not want to be approached and ask about one I traded….if I traded it, it is the dealers job to answer any and all questions…..that is why they traded it, not to be bothered….

just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions……


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ask vics to contact the previous owner and see if it’s ok for you to call him.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

man164 said:


> In my opinion if the previous owner traded it in they have no interest in speaking to a potential buyer…… if they did they would have sold it outright for more than they traded it for.
> 
> *I would also agree that if I was at a ramp and saw my old boat I would approach and ask about it*……but I would not want to be approached and ask about one I traded….if I traded it, it is the dealers job to answer any and all questions…..that is why they traded it, not to be bothered….
> 
> just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions……


Not tryin to be offensive or argumentative but ever consider that the new buyer might have the same mindset about you approaching him at the ramp asking about it as you do with him approaching you prior to buying it?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My buddy was just there last week to get a trade in price for his boat. Has one year left on his warranty for an evin rude motor that’s on it but worried with them being out of business now. 
I went with him and they seem like a upstanding place. He got a very fair offer. 
I think I looked at the boat your interested in too. 
Doesn’t seem like he’s out to gouge or take advantage of people in my limited dealings there. 
Hope it gives a little piece of mind. Good luck


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Not tryin to be offensive or argumentative but ever consider that the new buyer might have the same mindset about you approaching him at the ramp asking about it as you do with him approaching you prior to buying it?


Was gonna say...you beat me to it...doesn't make a lick of sense...not sure if he even realizes what he said to be honest...what's ok for me to do is not ok for you to do, I guess...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always been upfront with trade-ins. If the dealer does not fix the issues, or hide it from you that's not a reputable dealer. I dont get that feeling at all about Vic's. When I bought my new zero turn years ago, the dealer asked what i wanted for my trade in... I told him I'd give him 100 bucks to take it off my hands. Son of B** almost fell out of his chair. I dont believe in hiding any issues on something I trade in. (or sell) Been on the reverse side. I find that completely dishonest and immoral not to inform about issues. Would not care if you called on something I use to own.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Just FYI I have no concerns whatsoever about the dealer, or the previous owner. Seems like everything else, there are a lot of different feelings on this. I can't wait to get the boat, nice upgrade from my boat. Going to be hard to get rod of it, lots of good times. Jig bite is going, time to go.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy for you on your new boat.
Hope you have even more good times in this one than you did the last.


----------



## Cabbagehead (Oct 8, 2015)

Cars, trucks, etc. I have never traded to a dealer. There is no quicker way to lose thousands of dollars than to let them make thousands of dollars off of my trade. I buy the new vehicle and then sell my old one outright. Lately my sales have been to co-workers/employees, so screwing someone over on a junk trade is not in anyone's best interest. I've been upfront with anything that is wrong with the vehicle. I have called previous owners before and never they have never had an issues.


----------

